# Smoke Vault 24: Double-Capacity Jerky Racks- HOW TO w/q-view



## forluvofsmoke (Oct 1, 2009)

This simple and inexpensive mod can be done to virually any square/rectangular vertical or horizontal smokers for double capacity to smoke/dry jerky.


I have now doubled my Smoke Vault 24’s Jerky capacity by modifying some bakers racks I had on hand (paid $3.00/each), and adding 2 smaller racks which were left un-modified. The Modified racks measured 10” x 16”, and I wanted to place them side-by-side on top of the factory racks which measure 23” x 15”.

The new non-stick coated baker’s rack:


Legs removed from the rack:

　
Bare flat rack:

　
Bending the rack in the gaps of my wood patio planks:

　
Further bending of the racks for proper fit with a wood block to apply force without damaging the rack:


The rack is now ready to install on the factory rack after fit testing. These racks fit against the front and rear wire frames snugly so as to reduce movement and maximize the available/useable space:

　
Three levels of racks installed, with two 10” x 14” baker’s racks on the top of the factory jerky rack:




　
The total cost of this mod was $18.00 for 2 sets of 3 non-stick 10” x 16” baker’s racks, and $6.00 for the two 10” x 14” baker’s racks which I also had on hand, and can still use them in my small GOSM or SNP for increasing the capacity for cooking vegetables or meats.

Total modification time: 20 minutes
　
Thanks all,

Eric


----------



## napalm (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh wow thats one hell of a Jerky factory you've got going on in there! very impressed and thanks for the tutorial. Might have to get some of those myself. 

Alex


----------



## kookie (Oct 1, 2009)

Good idea and thanks for sharing................


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 1, 2009)

Great job there Eric on your new invention and now you will be the jerky king. It just goes to show you how inventive you can be will alittle need and want.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 1, 2009)

Great Idea you had and a great job modifying them...


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks for the great tutorial and the great pics of the Mods - Gonna have to go look for some racks now.


----------



## swindler (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey forloveofsmoke.  I remember the post of your picture "fatty pie" but can't seem to find the thread.  Can you point me in the right direction.  Thanks


----------



## randocammando (Oct 1, 2009)

that is very inventive and cost effective cant wait to see it in action good work witht he bends also


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Oct 1, 2009)

Sure thing...

This is a Pizza Fatty Pie:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=77100

This is a Chicken Pot Fatty Pie:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=78356

Enjoy!

Eric


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Oct 1, 2009)

Yeah, it's running right now with 9lb-6oz of strips, and I didn't need to use the last set of un-modded baker's racks...should handle ~10.75+lbs no prob.

Thanks!

Thanks & you're welcome!

Yeah, I like to do what I can without spending big bucks if possible.

Thanks!

Thanks, they're working out well so far...jerk's on!

If you need more jerky or other small food item spce like ABTs, this is the way tyo go.

Thanks, yeah the first one I did was an experiment and wasn't coming out well so that's when the wood came into play.

Thanks All!

Eric

*Edit (10-08-09):* Link to a thread containing another mod for a 5th rack position, to fill the SV with 10 levels:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82514


----------

